# Quartzitesite Az Rv Show & Swap Meet



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anyone participate in or visit this event? It's held every year in January. The dates this year are the 21ST through the 25TH. There is also a big hot rod car show on Jan 31ST and Feb 1ST.
We are planning to go this year in our SOB and a friend is getting us more information, hopefully. My understanding is that dry camping on the dirt is free. Water trucks and honey-dippers come by if needed. Asphalt and hook-ups cost according to where and what you want.
The RV show is supposed to be great and the RV swap meet is one of the best in the country. Who doesn't like to wander around a swap meet? How great is it to pay top dollar for something you threw away 30 years ago?
Hopefully some of you have more info on this event and would be willing to share. ANYONE?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We want to go for the rv show and the gem show, but so far have not made it. Our son and dil live in Chino Valley, AZ and when we went to visit them a couple of years ago we totally spaced out and missed it by a week!! Doesn't look like '09 will be the year either. I'll be waiting for pics if you make it there.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We dropped in this past January on our travels, just stayed one night and that was on a paid pad. We took a couple hours to drive around and talk to some of the folks that were dry camping... they all seem to love it and were having a great time. The camping in the dirt you have to pay a small fee for a two week stay, and there are lots of entrepreneurs for water and waste. The RV show was... LARGE... there were lots of great deals if you need something. Every kind of accessory you could want. And if you're looking for a new unit, lots of deals. Didn't see any Outbacks there.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

I got a little more information on sites with hook=ups. Full hook=up is $25/night or $150 a week. We plan on being there from Jan 21 to Jan 26. Dry camping is all over the BLM land and cost range from free to a little bit, what ever that means. Fresh water trucks and waste removal trucks are available for minimal fees.
This plans to be either a great adventure in finding trailer stuff or a bad dream if the wife finds a motorcoach she can't do without.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

The prices on anything concerning the BLM is a bit vague, from our little bit of experience with it. Don't forget I want pictures!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, time flies. We have been back from the Quartzsite RV Show and swap meet for about a week.
We bought all the stuff......there is none left, we got it all.
Loaded up on things that we needed or wanted and then decided to buy material and bedspreads from a surplus RV store to redecorate the inside of the TT. Spent a week and have new beadspreads for the upper and lower bunks, made from a queen bedspread. Have recovered all the valances to match the beadspreads and have pillow shams to match from another queen beadspread. Of course we have another matching queen spread on the queen bed. Total cost for 3 queen spreads of about $115.00 and it all looks great. Took our SOB from green and woodsy to brown/tan/ivory geometric various sized rectangles. Now the woods is outdoors where it belongs.
If I get some pictures before putting the TT back in storage, I'll try to post them. Of course there's another long weekend coming up so we will be out again. Probably just to Gila Bend to the petroglyph site.
We saw a few Outbacks while set up and one for sale at a dealer. As far as RV sales go, the only things we saw selling were big ticket Class A's. Folks were buying half and 3/4 million dollar rigs for half price or less. Pretty scary to buy a new rig knowing the company that built it is out of business. Who handles the warranty, or is there even one?
We will probably go again next year, but not for a week. Maybe 2 or 3 nights as we get through the tents and vendors pretty quickly. Not interested in satalite dishes, cooking utinsels or purchasing a campground membership, so those get passed by. I'm looking for the doodads that make camping a little more fun, not the stuff to make my TT another household.
Sorry, no pictures, but if you can imagine a hundred people in a phone booth and parking in the desert a half mile from the swap meet, you got it. The RV's are parked everywhere from about 10 miles out of town in all directions. We were in a full hookup area, (Rice Acres) and could walk to most of the vendor areas, but then you had all the stuff to carry back, so we drove to most of the areas.
Good time, but a week may be to long. I recommend it if your ever in the area.


----------

